
Court refuses request to force alleged hacker to hand over passwords - neverminder
https://www.theguardian.com/technology/2016/may/10/court-refuses-request-force-alleged-hacker-lauri-love-hand-over-passwords
======
brudgers
Background: [https://freelauri.com/arrest-and-uk-
investigation/](https://freelauri.com/arrest-and-uk-investigation/)

